# RCI - Durban Sands web site error



## northwoodsgal (Jan 23, 2010)

I came across something this morning that I thought was a bit interesting.  

First of all, out of curiousity, I went online to see what Durban Sands units I could pull using my own 2 BR Durban Sands #1895 (week 15 red) and my 2 BR Towncenter Jackson Hold (week 36).  Absolutely no Durban Sands (or Durban Spa, #0679) came up in any size unit or any month as an exchange.  I did pull a total of 45 resorts (527 units). 

I checked for rentals and found none available.

So why is it that suddenly this week is trading like a white week?  In the past we've gotten amazing trades, including summer Southcape Resort, Christmas Tamarack Beach Club, summer Royal Regency and MC.  I realize only RCI knows the truth but what a BIG difference!  The fact that there are no units available should support some demand for the resort, especially since it's been recently renovated.

Second of all, I noticed that RCI has Durban Sand's address listed as being in Marine Parade, not Durban, SA.  Just for kicks, click on the "map" and see where you end up.

If you follow through on the RCI resort directory, you'll find Durban Sands and Durban Spa not located in "Durban" but under "Inland South".  Really?  One block from the beach and it's considered inland?  

I'm going to email RCI about the error but I have to wonder if any of this has affected the assigned trading power recently given to Durban Sands.  Just a thought.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Feb 18, 2010)

I checked again today and see that RCI still has not correctly placed Durban Sands in their system.  I sent another note to them and hopefully it will get changed soon.

The problem I see is that if DS doesn't show up as an option when someone is looking in the Durban area, it won't get booked.  And then, if someone is looking at SA Inland and sees DS, it again won't get booked because it really isn't in the location they want.  Either way, the DS sands weeks won't get exchanged.  Somewhere, somehow, that has to hurt its trading power.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 10, 2010)

Northwoodsgal,
Any more recent news?
I just asked about 2011 fees, and was floored at how pricey for just a 2bd unit.  Wonder if it's part of the renovation you mentioned?
I also used to get terrific trades, and not that long ago.  Haven't played with it too much lately.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 10, 2010)

I received the following email a week ago.  I checked RCI and it seems the online problem is fixed.  I just wonder what damage was done to the Durban trading value since it was in limbo for months.


Thank you for your e-mail.

I have been informed that the update to the hierarchy will take place at
8:00 a.m. Eastern Standard Time for the two resorts in Durban.  Once 
updated, however, Durban Sands and Durban Spa will have the following 
progression:

Africa & the Middle East:
Africa - Southern
South Africa
Durban Area
Durban


Kind Regards,

John H.
Customer Communications Specialist
RCI North America


----------



## arfie (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a week deposited with RCI that is as bad as it gets.  And like the rest of you, I used to get very nice trades with it...even after black Sunday.  

Does anyone know if this action of putting Durban Sands back where it belongs has increased trading power so far?  I can see how this could easily have caused the problems we've seen with trading power all by itself!  Is it worth it to remove my week and then redeposit it?  Will RCI, under the circumstances, re-evaluate it's trading power if I ask?


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 25, 2010)

If your week hasn't been claimed yet by another RCI member you should be able to withdraw it and then have it redeposited.  My Durban week 15 (Easter) was snagged almost right away so I don't have the option.  If it was available I would take it out and put it back in as I don't think I would have anything to lose by doing so.  The trading power that was assigned is pretty pathetic even though I had received awesome trades with it before (like summer Paris).

I have thought about seeing if RCI would reassign trading power now that DS is correctly located but haven't had time to deal with it.


----------



## arfie (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks.  I have contacted them and requested the week be returned.  We'll see what they say about that.  They couldn't give me an answer immediately (I have no idea why).  I did remove the deposit last year because the trading power was, as you say, pathetic for a really good resort in Durban.  I spoke with two counselors about the issue of re-evaluating it's trading power.  Of course, these guys are clueless but always act arrogant and so nothing was accomplished.  I think I'd just as soon give it to Trading Places, which I did for my week last year.  They are MUCH better to deal with and gave me a very nice trade for it.  

One more thing that bothers me is that this mislocation of the resort will take time for the trading value to recover, will it not?  I mean, unless one knows the resort is well located, a search would have never pulled it up and now it will be in more demand so it will take some time before the trading power gets back to where it was before, don't you think?  

Anyway, I think I've had it with RCI.  They are such losers, their website stinks, their vacation counselors are dumb and will tell you outright lies without flinching...not a very trustworthy organization.  I was giving them one last chance and now that that's up, there's no reason to waste time with them.


----------

